# Mavericks V Snickerbalkers



## Kevin (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey monkey man, want to make a small "trade" on the game tonight? If the Mavs win you have to send me something in a SFRB. If the SnickerBalkers win I have to send you something in a SFRB.

The only guidelines are that it cannot be feces or urine or the kind of stuff monkeys and tailless monkeys play with and fling. It doesn't have to be woodworking related. It can't be used underwear either even if they're not soiled. I'm sure you can still think of something outrageous.

On second thought, I hope the Mavs lose tonight . . . . .

Tip time less than an hour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 16, 2014)

The Monk accepted my challenge via PM quite a while ago but has not made it public. Who can blame him - Dirk has the 3rd highest PPG against the Knicks among active players behind only LeBron and Kobi. And we all know what Tyson The Destroyer is going to do to them.

Monk is probably hiding in the attic knowing Mrs. Monkey who is the biggest Knick fan on the planet is going to be in a severely foul mood in a couple hours. And even a monkey knows the Bible says to go hide in the corner of the attic when a woman is filled with scorn . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't have an attic.
I don't wear underwear.
Moma Brink barely pays attention to games.
My bible says housetop, not attic. 

I accept the challenge, I'm counting on another knick loss.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 16, 2014)

Brink said:


> I accept the challenge, I'm counting on another knick loss.



What scares me is I know how you mean that, and you don't mean it like most members think you do . . . .


----------



## Brink (Dec 16, 2014)

You don't know how I mean it...I'm not sure I do, either.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 16, 2014)

I think we want pics of this...............
Maybe????


----------



## Kevin (Dec 16, 2014)

Then let me to explain it to you. You mean it like this:

_I hope the knicks win, so I can something to the human that will ruin his day . . . _

That's how you mean it.


----------



## Brink (Dec 16, 2014)

You assume I'm geared on malicious intent.

Maybe I was thinking of something to boost your sunlight deprived mood.

Or, maybe I'm looking for addresses to aid the eminent ape takeover.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 16, 2014)

You might not have to send me anything. Either the mavs are tired or the knicks are not going to lay down or a mix of both. This game ain't in the bag by any means the bockers keep hanging around . . .


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 16, 2014)

Here comes the poo flinging....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 16, 2014)

Still lotta ball left anything can happen.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 16, 2014)

I think watching this thread is more entertaining than watching the game

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 16, 2014)

Like I said . . .






Start stuffing the box with snow Brink. Lol I gave him an idea he can stuff it with snow and I'll get an empty box.


----------



## Brink (Dec 16, 2014)

Hmmm. What to ship.

I have Powelock II, but it's a 25'. I know you like a 12' 

Hmmmm.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 16, 2014)

Dayum you have a good memory for a simian. But I have lots of 25'ers.


----------



## Brink (Dec 16, 2014)

But the one in question was a beloved 12'


----------



## Kevin (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes it was. But you have a 25'.


----------



## Brink (Dec 16, 2014)

I know what I have, I know what you lost.

I will come up with something suitable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 16, 2014)

Well I didn't lose it - I wore it out. But I did finally find 3 original replacements on Ebay and posted about it somewhere. So my tape has been back in action for about a year and a half. But I have no doubt anything you send I will treasure.


----------



## Brink (Dec 17, 2014)

Ok Kevin, I'm putting together your surprise package.

Shoot me your address so the chimp paratroopers  box can find you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 17, 2014)

Just bring the dame with you and I'll surrender.


----------



## Brink (Dec 18, 2014)

Moma Brink is waiting for an address so she can make that LAST trip to post office. I'm sure she has nothing else to do at this time of the year.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 19, 2014)

All righty then PM coming.

Oh do you want my summer address in bye-own or my winter address down here?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 2, 2015)

Dang Brink. I am truly touched. You sent a care package. All of the items are cool, and some downright sentimental. I wasn't prepared to receive such nice things. I don't feel like I have the heart to try and demean, harass, or ban you. For at least a few hours.

Seriously, thank you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 3, 2015)

@Kevin, if you want to upgrade that powerlock, I found this today while cleaning out my MIL's house. I'm open to a trade, but keep in mind this is a hard-to-find 8' faux wood edition.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2015)

Henry I would have to dig it up, but I have one exactly like it. When I was working in Maryland in 2004 a guy gave me a whole box full of really old tapes like from the 40s and 50s and some just from the 60s/70s there was one of those in it. 

Henry that's a real faux wood vinyl sticker on there you know. You might resaw that and double your money on ebay.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

